# Bridge builder - small gem of a game



## chesss (Nov 10, 2008)

This is less of a game and more of a physics simulation . There are no fancy graphics, just pure physics simulation..

Bridge Builder is a small (200KB)  2D game in which you have to make bridges (that will stand the test of a passing train). 



> The concept of Bridge Builder is simple yet brilliant. Your task is to build a bridge which has to support a passing train and stay undamaged. Actually, it doesn't necessarily have to stay undamaged, the train just has to pass to the other side safely... Each bridge element is $100 and your budget is limited. The process is simulated using a fairly realistic physics engine and rendered in real time.




Njoy!

Edit: Read around a little . Turns out the author released a small update to the original game in 2006. Download 250kb 

Edit2: Author Page   - has MAC and Linux version.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks will try it


----------



## Bandu (Nov 10, 2008)

Dude !!! I tried that game. But, when I try to uninstall, McAfee throws up a virus / trogan warning and does not allow the uninstall to proceed. Might as well be a false alarm, but I'm stuck. Will have to figure out some way of getting rid of this game 

BTW, I had used bbgsetup.exe from the second link.

Edit: To uninstall, I did a regsvr32 /u SVL.dll at the command prompt (or whatever SV*.dll was present in the installed directory) and deleted the Start menu shortcuts and the Program files\Bridge* folder as well.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice game  It really requires logic and brain 


*www.forest.impress.co.jp/article/2000/12/11/bridgebuilder.jpg

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bandu (Nov 10, 2008)

wow! worked for you. Looks nice. The metro people should get a copy of this.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

My AVG (updated) didn't give any error... it's not a trojan I think


----------



## Bandu (Nov 10, 2008)

^Yes, I could install and play around with the game. That was not a problem. The uninstall.exe was. Did u try running the uninstall.exe? Thats the one that was reported with some Generic.dx or Generic.ix or some such trojan category.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

yo i crossed 7 levels and uninstalled it without any problem. After 7 level the game was too tough and i have no time


----------



## Bandu (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice. I am not able to reply to your message. I get the following error message (actually no error message ).

*i35.tinypic.com/33cvinr.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

i already got your message. it's fake error (to prompt you to send more messages)


----------

